# Enno Poppe



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

Enno Poppe is a German composer. He studied composition with Friedrich Goldmann, whose music I would also recommend checking out if you can find it. He is also a conductor that performs frequently with Klangforum Wien, Ensemble musikFabrik and Ensemble Resonanz. I find Poppe's music fascinating. To me it sounds like a combination of Xenakis-like timbres and sound mass, more classical European modernism, and even slightly melodic writing in places.


----------

